# Copperhead in Everglades



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

The "L" is a weird place. It can be great one day and horrible the next. I would be scarred to death taking that skiff through those berms. hahaha I think I've seen that green Copperhead at Seapower before?


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes I work there


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

How was the water levels?


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

water was high,about 8 to 10in at the dikes to float in.and very dark water.we could tell it was going to be a bad day.only saw about 10 gators.sometimes we see over 100 to 150 gators on the ride out.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

We went out there a couple days after the big freeze and were weighing dead peacocks in the 10-11 lb range washed up all around the berms.


----------

